# Longview, TX Field Archery Club



## erasmu (Oct 15, 2005)

Longview Archery Club hosted last years Southern Sectional Outdoor tournament so there should be a lot of Texas shooters on here who are familiar with Longview. I would assume it is a nice range to host that tournament.

I was not ready for sectionals last year, but hope to be this year.


----------



## Duckdawg (Nov 10, 2003)

*Longview*

Contact Nathan or Jackie Taylor in Kilgore 
You may find some contact info on TFAA website for them.
They put on a sywat shoot in Kilgore and I believe they run the Longview club.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Jbird (May 21, 2002)

*Yep*

There is a nice Field Archery range in Longview. My son plans to shoot there this year and get involved with the SYWAT Field season. He lives in Tyler so it is just up the road for him. He is the only person I know who has already shot two NFAA Outdoor Nationals and has never shot a local Field shoot. LOL.
Jbird


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

Longview has one of the nicest Ranges in the state. It is one of my favorite Ranges to shoot.

Contact the TFAA secretary Betty Johnson, she is member of that club.

Secretary/Treasurer
Betty Johnson
514 Berkshire Dr.
Longview, TX 75605
(903) 758-1969
[email protected] 



Robert


----------



## txarcheryguy (Aug 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the information.

I've sent a message to establish contact with them.

I appreciate all the help,

Dan


----------

